# Telekom iPhone5 mit Congstar-Karte?



## Techniker_1 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

kann ich mit meiner vorhandenen Congstar-Prepaid-Karte ein iPhone 5 der Telekom(aus Vertragsverlängerung nutzen)?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Dezember 2012)

wenn es simlock ist, nicht.


----------



## keinnick (5. Dezember 2012)

Techniker_1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich mit meiner vorhandenen Congstar-Prepaid-Karte ein iPhone 5 der Telekom(aus Vertragsverlängerung nutzen)?



Ich glaube die Dinger haben ein Net-Lock. Da Congstar aber auch das Telekom-Netz nutzt, könnte das klappen. Sicher kann Dir das aber nur Congstar oder die Telekom sagen. Evtl. musst Du noch beachten, dass das iPhone keine "normalen" Simkarten unterstützt. Du brauchst ne spezielle "Nano-Sim" (glaub ich) die deutlich kleiner ist als eine normale. Aber auch da kann Dir sicher Congstar weiterhelfen.


----------



## Techniker_1 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ok..Nano-Sim gibt es bei Congstar glaub ich nicht, aber Micro-Sim könnte man ja zuschneiden...Ich werde bei Congstar und der Telekom mal nachfragen und hier das Ergebniss "posten"


----------



## keinnick (5. Dezember 2012)

Techniker_1 schrieb:


> Ok..Nano-Sim gibt es bei Congstar glaub ich nicht, aber Micro-Sim könnte man ja zuschneiden...Ich werde bei Congstar und der Telekom mal nachfragen und hier das Ergebniss "posten"


 
Congstar hat theoretisch auch die Nano-Sims: Nano-SIM

Bin zwar selbst bei Congstar allerdinngs hab ich kein iPhone, von daher weiß ich nicht, wie es mit der Nano-Sim ist.


----------



## Techniker_1 (6. Dezember 2012)

keinnick schrieb:


> Congstar hat theoretisch auch die Nano-Sims: Nano-SIM
> 
> Bin zwar selbst bei Congstar allerdinngs hab ich kein iPhone, von daher weiß ich nicht, wie es mit der Nano-Sim ist.


 
JA...Aber die Nano-Sim gibt es glaube ich nur zu den Verträgen. Nicht  bei Prepaid, aber da werde ich mich nochmal erkundigen.

Telekom:
_Anfrage:_
Guten Tag,
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, ein iPhone 5 -welches aus einer Vertragsverlängerung von ihnen stammt- mit einer Prepaid-Karte ihres Tochterunternehmens Congstar genutzt werden kann, oder ob die nicht möglich ist.

 MfG,

*****
_Antwort:_
Sehr geehrter Herr *****, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Email. 

Alle Iphone 5 Geräte sind  mit einem Net-Lock ausgestattet. Bei der Nutzung eines IPhones aus einer T-Mobile-Vertragsverlängerung kann es sein, das es mit einer Congstar-Karte funktioniert. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht funktioniert. 

Leider können wir Ihnen hier keine genauere Auskunft geben. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihr Kundenservice

Ihre Rückmeldung ist unsere Chance! Waren Sie zufrieden? Klicken Sie hier: Telekom Deutschland GmbH | Kundenonlinebefragung

Auf Gut Deutsch, ham die Leute wohl selber keine Ahnung, was genau sie jetzt eigentlich verkaufen


----------

